# Novice need advice on first pellet smoker purchase



## reformedvegan (May 28, 2019)

Hello, and thank you for checking out my thread.

Here is the deal, I have never used a pellet smoker/grill, and I want one. I have an $800 gift certificate to Cabela's. That is my max budget (because my SO won't allow me to spend more), so I need the best recommendation in that budget from Cabela's or Bass Pro Shop.

I am leaning towards the Cabela's-branded 24" pellet grill that is made by Louisiana Grills because of the "searing" feature (something my SO in interested in for burgers and hot dogs, though we have a small Weber kettle with cast iron grates also that can be used for searing). I am leaning toward the 24" size because we will rarely, if ever, be cooking for more than 8-10 people, and because I have the impression that a smaller size will tend to hold temps better and perhaps use less pellets (efficiency). I don't like that it only has one temperature probe, and that there is no matching cover available for it. I am concerned about all these lower-cost pellet smokers, not just the Cabela's-branded one, because of what I have read about temperature fluctuations, auger jams, and general reliability. I have my heart set on a pellet smoker though, and am firmly limited by budget and vendor. I will be the primary (90%) user of this, and I am most interested in Santa Maria-style barbecue, Texas barbecue, and North Carolina-style barbecue, as well as possibly learning to make and smoke my own sausages and other meats. My SO is interested in continuing to be able to make burgers and hot dogs for her young nephews.

More details. We are in the San Francisco Bay Area. Outdoor temps will be between upper 40s and mid-upper 80s (Fahrenheit) throughout the year. I am moving in with my SO, and we both decided we need a new grill. I convinced her to get a pellet smoker/grill, and we have an $800 Cabala's gift card from my late father. I thought it would be nice to use this as a kind-of housewarming gift from my dad, since he can't actually be with us, and I think my dad would have liked this idea too. My SO is very thrifty, so my budget is firmly limited to the amount of the gift card. She is also unlikely to allow us to "upgrade" our grill for a long time, so I want to make a purchase that will serve us for as long as possible. I would also like to have enough left over on the gift card for a grill cover (if the model purchased doesn't come with one), and smoke tube, and any other essential accessories.

Tank you so much, in advance, for your help!

~ Jon


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 28, 2019)

I believe that Louisiana Grills and Pit Boss are owned by the same company (Danson). If I were in your shoes I would focus more on the smoking capabilities since you still have another grill that can serve that purpose. Pit Boss also just increased their warranty to 5 years so I would probably lean toward them. I know you said you are thinking of a smaller one, but be sure that this is what you want. It is always better to have too much space versus not enough. Personally, I would go with the Pit Boss 820.


----------



## reformedvegan (May 28, 2019)

D
 drunkenmeatfist
 Thank you. It seems that all the pellet smokers offered by Cabela's/Bass Pro Shops are Danson/Pit Boss/Louisiana Grills, so it seems they have an arrangement with that company. They all come with a 5-yr warranty and they all seem to offer "precise" temp control and a range of 180-500 deg F. It seems impossible for me to differentiate the "smoking capability" from one model to the next - they all seems nearly identical based on specs. This is why I need help! LOL

~ Jon


----------



## smokin peachey (May 28, 2019)

If I had $800 to spend it wouldn’t be on a pellet smoker. I would be looking at a stick burner. Real fire plus real meat equals really good.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 28, 2019)

Whatever you do, don't overspend by buying into hype that a pellet grill can do it all and do it all well.

Do choose wisely.


----------



## reformedvegan (May 28, 2019)

Stick burner is a non-starter with my SO. It took a lot of discussion to get her to budge from her desire for propane to consenting on a pellet smoker. I am looking for the best one I can get from Cabela's or Bass Pro for $800 or less. That's the deal - it's not entirely up to me!

~ Jon


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 28, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> Stick burner is a non-starter with my SO. It took a lot of discussion to get her to budge from her desire for propane to consenting on a pellet smoker. I am looking for the best one I can get from Cabela's or Bass Pro for $800 or less. That's the deal - it's not entirely up to me!
> 
> ~ Jon



OK.

If that's the case, I'd start looking at and for every review that I could find on the pellet grills that Cabela's sells and go from there.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 28, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> Stick burner is a non-starter with my SO. It took a lot of discussion to get her to budge from her desire for propane to consenting on a pellet smoker. I am looking for the best one I can get from Cabela's or Bass Pro for $800 or less. That's the deal - it's not entirely up to me!
> 
> ~ Jon



Then I would just spend $800 on fishing supplies and use the kettle you already have because it should turn out better bbq then a pellet pooper.


----------



## reformedvegan (May 28, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> OK.
> 
> If that's the case, I'd start looking at and for every review that I could find on the pellet grills that Cabela's sells and go from there.




S
 SlowmotionQue
 That's what I've done, and that's why I've come here - based on reviews, every pellet smoker seems to be both the best thing ever and also total garbage, also the specs seems very similar from one model to the next. It seems impossible to make a detrmination based on reviews and specs.



SlowmotionQue said:


> Get a pellet grill with the capacity, and the type controller you want, if Cabela's offers it.



What type of controller should I be looking for? Or perhaps I should ask, what type of controller is likely to be the most reliable and accurate?

~ Jon


----------



## SlowmotionQue (May 28, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> S
> SlowmotionQue
> That's what I've done, and that's why I've come here - based on reviews, every pellet smoker seems to be both the best thing ever and also total garbage, also the specs seems very similar from one model to the next. It seems impossible to make a detrmination based on reviews and specs.
> 
> ...



Most accurate in terms of staying with or closest to,  your selected set temperature,   PID


----------



## jac63 (May 28, 2019)

I wasn't sure what Cabelas carried so I took a quick look at their website. From what I saw if I was dead set on buying a pellet smoker from them I'd go with the Pit Boss 820 Deluxe for $599.99. I suspect you could find the same unit cheaper but you have a Cabelas card so that's where you have to shop. I have an 820FB and overall it's a good smoker. Is it perfect? NO but it does turn out great tasting food and so far I am more than satisfied with it.


----------



## mike243 (May 29, 2019)

Good luck as there are a lot of good choices, a lot of folks hate them without every having eaten food from 1, no its not the same as a stick burner but it has smoke flavor ,yes they can sear but not at 1000 degree , I like to have different methods to smoke and cook and cant knock any method or cooker.


----------



## Dent08 (May 29, 2019)

Also want to reinforce as well how great of an option a pellet smoker actually is. Produces tender meat, with a good smoke flavour (i've actually found it to be dependent on the type of pellets you get) and is relatively easy to use while still requiring some work to maintain the cook. If it was actually "set it and forget it" I don't think i'd be too interested in one. 

Don't let reviews scare you off from buying one of these, yes they all have their quirks but the minor temp swings and fluctuations aren't enough to throw off a cook of meat and alter the flavour. I bought a Pit Boss 440D from Cabelas and have little regrets, the thing works like a dream and produces great flavour, I only wish I bought a bigger grill.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (May 29, 2019)

I see some folks lump Pit Boss in with Louisiana Grills. While it is true that Danson is the parent company of both, they are distinctly different companies. Pit Boss (IMO) offers a great value for your money, giving you a lot of features, decent build quality, and larger cooking area for the buck. Louisiana Grills offer a more expensive grill with better build quality, thicker steel, etc. That said, both brands will work well for you.

I personally have a Louisiana Grill smoker and have had not a single issue with it. Great smoke flavor, consistent temps, easy to use.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 29, 2019)

Cabelas now has the new Traeger Pro 575 https://www.cabelas.com/product/TRAEGER-PRO/3074351.uts?slotId=3 it's at the limit of your budget but it's the best grill offered. The new Pro has the new D2 controller and WiFire technology and is far superior to the controllers on the other choices. Just get it and don't look back.


----------



## reformedvegan (May 29, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Most accurate in terms of staying with or closest to,  your selected set temperature,   PID



Thank you 
S
 SlowmotionQue
, that is helpful



jac63 said:


> I wasn't sure what Cabelas carried so I took a quick look at their website. From what I saw if I was dead set on buying a pellet smoker from them I'd go with the Pit Boss 820 Deluxe for $599.99. I suspect you could find the same unit cheaper but you have a Cabelas card so that's where you have to shop.



Thank you 

 jac63
, after some more research, this looks like a pretty good option. It may be bigger than we need. I see Cabela's also has the 700S that comes with a cover, and that one would give us a little more area on the main grill level vs. the old Weber gas grill that we set out on the curb for trash pickup this morning. I'm looking hard at these two models right now.

Cabela's also has Traeger, and the Lil Tex Elite 22 is on sale in a package that includes a cover and add-on shelf. At $500, this could leave a lot of $ on my gift card for accessories and pellets, but it looks like the cooking grate on this one is not cast iron, while the two Pit Boss models in question come with cast iron grates standard. I think this is a major consideration. I can imagine that having CI grates would do more for getting a decent sear than the little fire pot slider thing on some of these smokers.



mike243 said:


> Good luck as there are a lot of good choices, a lot of folks hate them without every having eaten food from 1, no its not the same as a stick burner but it has smoke flavor ,yes they can sear but not at 1000 degree.



Thanks 

 mike243
, When my SO mentions she wants to be able to sear, she is talking from her experience with hollow bar grates on the old gas Weber that just got but out with the trash. I am sure any of these pellet smokers will do at least as good a job as that old gas grill, and that's all we are really looking for.



Dent08 said:


> Also want to reinforce as well how great of an option a pellet smoker actually is. Produces tender meat, with a good smoke flavour (i've actually found it to be dependent on the type of pellets you get) and is relatively easy to use while still requiring some work to maintain the cook. If it was actually "set it and forget it" I don't think i'd be too interested in one.
> 
> Don't let reviews scare you off from buying one of these, yes they all have their quirks but the minor temp swings and fluctuations aren't enough to throw off a cook of meat and alter the flavour. I bought a Pit Boss 440D from Cabelas and have little regrets, the thing works like a dream and produces great flavour, I only wish I bought a bigger grill.



Thanks 
D
 Dent08
, I am looking at the 700S and 820 Deluxe. We are coming from a gas grill that had 420 sq. in. on the main cooking grate, so these models would be a step up in area. I plan to add an A-maze-N Tube if I need more smoke flavor.



oldsmokerdude said:


> I see some folks lump Pit Boss in with Louisiana Grills. While it is true that Danson is the parent company of both, they are distinctly different companies. Pit Boss (IMO) offers a great value for your money, giving you a lot of features, decent build quality, and larger cooking area for the buck. Louisiana Grills offer a more expensive grill with better build quality, thicker steel, etc. That said, both brands will work well for you.
> 
> I personally have a Louisiana Grill smoker and have had not a single issue with it. Great smoke flavor, consistent temps, easy to use.





 oldsmokerdude
, noted. I have read that the new Cabela's Pro Series pellet grills are made by Dansons, and are basically re-branded Pit Bosses, but use the Louisiana Grills PID controller. I have not confirmed this "from the horse's mouth", but some reviews on these mention wild temp swings or temps that are way out-of-range. The price on these seem good though, if these problems are outliers.



retfr8flyr said:


> Cabelas now has the new Traeger Pro 575 https://www.cabelas.com/product/TRAEGER-PRO/3074351.uts?slotId=3 it's at the limit of your budget but it's the best grill offered. The new Pro has the new D2 controller and WiFire technology and is far superior to the controllers on the other choices. Just get it and don't look back.





 retfr8flyr
, thank you. I note that the Lil' Tex Elite 22 is $500 and provides the same cooking area on the main level as the Pro 575 at $800. It's hard for me to imagine that the Pro 575 is worth the $300 premium. Please correct me if I am wrong. I understand that the new controller on the Pro 575 is a PID controller, but I am wondering if this is really all that big a deal. If an older style controller can maintain temps +/- 20 deg F or so, then I am feeling doubtful that it will be that big of a disadvantage to have a non-PID controller.

.....
from my perspective, here are Pros and Cons of what I am looking at:

Cabela's Pro Series:
Made by Dansons with 5-yr warranty, looks like it has cast iron grates, I have read that it has the Louisiana Grills PID controller, price seems right.
...but the cover available for it seems like it is very low quality and will fade/fall apart quickly, lack of available accessories, future availability of replacement parts seems uncertain if Cabela's changes their supplier

Pit Boss 700S or 820 Deluxe:
Dansons with 5-yr warranty, comes with cast iron cooking grates standard, 700S comes with a cover and one is available for the 820 - the reviews of the covers state they are highly durable, reviews seem very good for these models, seems like they will have better control in smoker mode than some other brands due to the Pit Boss adjustable "P" setting
...but no PID controller, no integrated temp probe for meat

Traeger Lil' Tex Elite 22:
Lowest price at $500 which leaves a lot of $ left over for accessories and fuel, lots of available accessories, comes with a cover
...but it looks like the cover it comes with is not full length, the standard grates are thin steel and cast iron is a $90 upgrade, may be constructed of a thinner gauge steel than the Pit Boss and Cabela's models (would need to confirm but is listed as having a significantly lighter weight), no meat temp probe, no PID controller, and no "P" setting or equivalent to the Pit Boss

... I think I am leaning toward the Pit Boss 700S right now. Agree? Disagree?

Thanks for all the input!

~ Jon


----------



## Inscrutable (May 29, 2019)

If I could get one with a PID controller I would. Hear too many problems with pretty wide temp swings. 

Probe not any issue ... you will want to spring for a third-party decent multi-probe unit anyway. Not sure if Cabela’s or Bass sells Ink-Birds or Thermoworks. 

Full disclosure: have friends with pellet poopers, but I only have an (Pit Boss) electric, (BGE) kamado, and (Vidalia) gas grill. Do have both an Inkbird and Thermoworks - both work great.


----------



## jac63 (May 29, 2019)

Looks like you are certainly doing your homework and I expect any of the units you have focused on will serve you well. FWIW the cast iron grates on my 820FB are porcelain coated. They are very easy to clean and seem to be durable enough they just don't look like cast iron. I assume PB uses these same grates in their other smokers and don't want you to be surprised if they aren't exactly what you expect. 
Good luck with your selection and I just can't imagine you'll be anything other than pleased with your new pellet smoker.


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 29, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> retfr8flyr
> , thank you. I note that the Lil' Tex Elite 22 is $500 and provides the same cooking area on the main level as the Pro 575 at $800. It's hard for me to imagine that the Pro 575 is worth the $300 premium. Please correct me if I am wrong. I understand that the new controller on the Pro 575 is a PID controller, but I am wondering if this is really all that big a deal. If an older style controller can maintain temps +/- 20 deg F or so, then I am feeling doubtful that it will be that big of a disadvantage to have a non-PID controller.
> 
> .....
> ...



A PID controller is a huge advantage over the old style controller, can you say flame outs and hopper fires? The new D2 controller is the latest controller and comes with a brushless auger motor, to prevent auger jams and for superior performance, as well as wifi control, with the available app you can completely control your grill from your phone from anywhere, so yes it is well worth the extra $300.


----------



## Dent08 (May 30, 2019)

In my opinion go see the Lil Tex Elite in person if you are interested in it, it is extremely small and really looked like a cheaper quality Traeger to me... I thought it was comparable to the PB 440 that I bought but it looks like a peanut compared to Pitboss' smaller models. 

Searing sounds really important to you and your spouse as well, with the broiler plate slider in the Pitboss it does exactly as it's supposed to and works amazingly.


----------



## reformedvegan (May 31, 2019)

Thanks everyone,

With your help I've settled on the Pit Boss 700S. I checked out the Lil' Tex at a local dealer and was thuroughly underwhelmed. I didn't like the skinny steel grates and, with the exception of the heavy door, the rest of the cooking chamber seemed as thin as a tin can (almost).

I called Pit Boss (Dansons) customer service and asked them about the controller on the Cabela's Pro Series 24". They confirmed for me that, even though it looks like the PID controller used on Louisiana Grills, it is actually just a regular digital controller. This makes sense, since Cabela's would probably be highlighting the PID controller if they were actually offering one on their grill. Oh, also they told me that the controller on the Cabela's-branded grills don't have a "P" setting for low temp smoking.

I will have left over funds for pellets and accessories, so what pellets do you recommend to get started? They will have to be Cabela's brand or Traeger brand, because I will have to use my gift card (SO won't allow me to spend any of our money on this yet - but hopefully I can impress her with my grilling this summer so we can fund future upgrades and such). I am thinking maybe a bag of competition blend (for mammals) and a bag of alder (for fish) to get started, but which brand? Also, any other types I should try? I am intrigued by Cabela's peach/pecan, but the reviews are mixed, and I'm not certain if it includes actual peach wood or just a flavoring.

Individual responses below...



Inscrutable said:


> If I could get one with a PID controller I would. Hear too many problems with pretty wide temp swings.
> 
> Probe not any issue ... you will want to spring for a third-party decent multi-probe unit anyway. Not sure if Cabela’s or Bass sells Ink-Birds or Thermoworks.



@Inscrutable, thank you. Cabela's has a meat/air probe made by Maverick. I will get that one. Reviews are pretty poor, but it will be free using my gift card, and I can upgrade next season possibly.

I just can't bring myself to pay $300 extra on a unit just to get a PID. I suppose that I can upgrade the controller on my Pit Boss in a year or two if I feel really frustrated with the standard controller, and probably do it for less than $300.



jac63 said:


> FWIW the cast iron grates on my 820FB are porcelain coated. They are very easy to clean and seem to be durable enough they just don't look like cast iron.





 jac63
, thank you. Yes, I was aware that the CI grates are coated. I am move concerned about having the beefiest grates I can get to hep with an initial sear if needed (more material holds more heat).



retfr8flyr said:


> A PID controller is a huge advantage over the old style controller, can you say flame outs and hopper fires? The new D2 controller is the latest controller and comes with a brushless auger motor, to prevent auger jams and for superior performance, as well as wifi control, with the available app you can completely control your grill from your phone from anywhere, so yes it is well worth the extra $300.



Thank you, @retfr8flyr. I honestly don't care about the app at all. Experience has taught me that these things can go obsolete very quickly with the advancing smartphone technology. Plus, more features = more things to break. If I experience flame outs and hopper fires, then I will know you were right, but I just can't bring myself to spend that kind of money for the controller. I can upgrade the controller if I feel the need in the future (but of course won't have the variable speed auger and fan).



Dent08 said:


> In my opinion go see the Lil Tex Elite in person if you are interested in it, it is extremely small and really looked like a cheaper quality Traeger to me... I thought it was comparable to the PB 440 that I bought but it looks like a peanut compared to Pitboss' smaller models.
> 
> Searing sounds really important to you and your spouse as well, with the broiler plate slider in the Pitboss it does exactly as it's supposed to and works amazingly.



Thanks, 
D
 Dent08
. I had actually gone to see the Lil' Tex Elite just before you sent this message. I saw the other Traeger models as well. I was not impressed. This helped me narrow my choices.

Searing ability is only a concern for my SO, but the old Weber propane grill she had ran cold, and it had little wimpy hollow stamped steel grates. She is concerned the pellet grill won't "sear" as well as the old Weber. Yes, sear is in quotes because that old grill couldn't really sear in the way most on these forums probably think about searing. I am confident that any pellet grill will do a fine job on the burger and hot dogs she wants to make for the nephews. Furthermore, since I will be the one operating the grill in 97% of situations, it will be my issue to overcome. I doubt the slider plate feature will even be needed for this purpose, but we'll see.

Steaks and such will most likely be cooked in the Sous Vide and get seared on a CI pan on the stove. I will probably only rarely use the grill for steaks.

~ Jon


----------



## jac63 (May 31, 2019)

Congrats on your purchase decision. I just can't imagine that you will be disappointed and if you do decide to upgrade to an aftermarket PID down the road both Pellet Pro and Savannah Stoker controllers are available at around $200.


----------



## Dent08 (Jun 3, 2019)

Excellent choice. On the contrary to jac63, I think you'll do just fine without a PID controller once you learn how your grill operates and the actual temp it is at vs what it is set to (in relation to the hot/not so hot side of the grill)  

Regarding pellets, I recommend the Pit Boss competition blend as a start. Great smokey flavour and wow was it ever a treat smelling that come out of the grill for the first time. Use those as a start. Definitely don't recommend any Traeger pellets as those seemed weak and unflavored. I always found my grill was constantly running hotter with the traeger pellets as well.


----------



## reformedvegan (Jun 4, 2019)

jac63
 Thank you!



Dent08 said:


> Excellent choice. On the contrary to jac63, I think you'll do just fine without a PID controller once you learn how your grill operates and the actual temp it is at vs what it is set to (in relation to the hot/not so hot side of the grill)
> 
> Regarding pellets, I recommend the Pit Boss competition blend as a start




D
 Dent08
, I don't think 

 jac63
 was suggesting that I would suffer without a PID. I think he was suggesting the opposite, actually, while also confirming for me that I could upgrade later if I felt the need. It was @retfr8flyr who was suggesting that I should absolutely have a PID controller.

The grill is on order! The price dropped from $650 to $500 today, so I pulled the trigger. I also ordered Cabela's competition blend pellets and alder pellets (SO says not to order more than two bags to begin with, though I was also interested in the peach-pecan pellets and mesquite pellets). Cabela's does not carry the Pit Boss brand pellets. FWIW, I understand that Cabela's pellets are manufactured by Lumber Jack. I spoke with a "product specialist" who assured me that the varieties of pellets I was considering (including the peach-pecan) were 100% pure listed woods with no base wood (e.g. oak) or flavorants used. This is contrary to what I have read in various forums about the pellets being a 60% base wood 40% flavor wood blend. I also note that Lumber Jack does offer some 60/40 blends as well as 100% flavor wood pellets. This may be the source of some confusion. The Cabela's product specialist also did confirm that flavorants *are* used in some of the pellets that have, for instance, beer and garlic flavors.

I also got a 12" A-MAZE-N Tube and some other accessories.

Thanks again for all the help!

~ Jon


----------



## bregent (Jun 4, 2019)

Enjoy. If you end up liking alder (not enough flavor for me), then note that you can pick up Bear Mountain pellets at all local Cash & Carry stores. They carry 100% alder, but most of their other varieties are blended with 60% alder as well. $13/20lbs last time I checked.


----------



## bregent (Jun 4, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> This is contrary to what I have read in various forums about the pellets being a 60% base wood 40% flavor wood blend. I also note that Lumber Jack does offer some 60/40 blends as well as 100% flavor wood pellets.



Not sure which forums you're talking about, but to me it's pretty clear. Most pellet manufactures that sell pellets with single species listed are blending with either oak or alder, without actually stating so on the bag. But if the bag does not state 100% "X" , then it's blended. 
Lumberjack is very clear about which pellets are 100%, and which are blended and what the percentages are. Are few other companies are as well.


----------



## reformedvegan (Jun 4, 2019)

bregent said:


> Enjoy. If you end up liking alder (not enough flavor for me), then note that you can pick up Bear Mountain pellets at all local Cash & Carry stores. They carry 100% alder, but most of their other varieties are blended with 60% alder as well. $13/20lbs last time I checked.





 bregent
, wow! Good call on the Cash & Carry deal. 20 lbs. listed for $10.33 online, and there are stores in my area. Bear Mountain considered a good brand? I got the alder pellets specifically for cooking/smoking salmon. Local, wild-caught salmon is available here.



bregent said:


> Not sure which forums you're talking about, but to me it's pretty clear. Most pellet manufactures that sell pellets with single species listed are blending with either oak or alder, without actually stating so on the bag. But if the bag does not state 100% "X" , then it's blended.
> Lumberjack is very clear about which pellets are 100%, and which are blended and what the percentages are. Are few other companies are as well.



Yeah, I don't remember which forum(s) either - I scoured the internet for info. I'm just pointing out that, since Lumber Jack makes Cabela's pellets, and they offer 60/40 blends as well as 100% flavor wood products, then it is at least possible that the Cabela's products are 100% flavor wood. There is no practical way to verify this though.


----------



## bregent (Jun 4, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> Bear Mountain considered a good brand



Yeah, I used to get them all the time. Really, there isn't much difference between brands for the same species and blends. But for me, the only thing I use now is LJ 100% hickory, as it provides more smoke flavor. It's not overpowering on any food. With a pellet grill, there's much less chance you will over smoke anything, and a very good chance you won't be able to tell what type of wood the food was smoked with.



reformedvegan said:


> then it is at least possible that the Cabela's products are 100% flavor wood



It's possible, but I doubt they're all 100% flavorwood. 100% Apple, pecan and mesquite pellets usually sell for a premium over other types, but Cabellas is selling those all for the same price as alder, hickory, etc.

Not sure where in the Bay Area you are, but there are frequent group buys of LumberJack that run around 40 cents/lb. Pickup is in Hayward.


----------



## reformedvegan (Jun 4, 2019)

bregent said:


> With a pellet grill, there's much less chance you will over smoke anything, and a very good chance you won't be able to tell what type of wood the food was smoked with.
> 
> It's possible, but I doubt they're all 100% flavorwood. 100% Apple, pecan and mesquite pellets usually sell for a premium over other types, but Cabellas is selling those all for the same price as alder, hickory, etc.
> 
> Not sure where in the Bay Area you are, but there are frequent group buys of LumberJack that run around 40 cents/lb. Pickup is in Hayward.





 bregent
, that's why I got the A-MAZE-N Tube - I'm hoping to boost the weak smoke flavor that comes from the pellet grill

Yes, I'm a bit doubtful about the 100% flavorwood claims of Cabela's - that's part of why I went with the competition blend and alder, because those seemed like safe choices not to contain any filler, since they are advertised as being predominantly or entirely hickory or alder, respectively. 

I would definitely be interested in group buys on Lumber Jack pellets to be picked up in Hayward. How do I get hooked up with that? I have a friend who lives in the area and is a grilling inspiration to me - everything he has cooked has knocked my socks off. It could be an excuse for the two of us to get together. That said, after my current purchases, I still have some $200 left on my Cabala's gift card, and little more I can think to buy from them besides pellets. My SO and I already have more other types of "gear" than either of us could possibly use (though we did briefly consider getting a kayak before the decision to get the grill).

~ Jon


----------



## bregent (Jun 4, 2019)

You can check at the link below and see if there's a current group buy, and if not, ask them to start one for you. Then others will join in. You only need 4 folks total.

https://bbqpelletsonline.com/index.php/contact-us/current-group-buys


----------



## reformedvegan (Jun 7, 2019)

bregent said:


> You can check at the link below and see if there's a current group buy, and if not, ask them to start one for you. Then others will join in. You only need 4 folks total.
> 
> https://bbqpelletsonline.com/index.php/contact-us/current-group-buys





 bregent
, thank you. I checked it out and this makes it sound like I need to buy at least 1/4 ton of pellets. I don't think this will work for me, and besides, there is no active group buy in my area. I have better work through the first 40 lbs I ordered before I consider something like this.

So, my grill arrived today. Cabela's got everything to me within four days of my order, despite saying it would take 1-2 weeks. Free shipping on everything, including the grill, which was delivered by an independent "logistics" contractor. The folks who delivered the grill were great. They called in advance to set up a delivery time, showed up right on time, and called me before they showed up to let me know they were on the way. Grill seems to be in great condition, the box only sightly beaten up from shipping, which is to be expected with such a large and heavy item. All interior packaging at the grill itself seemed in perfect condition, though I haven't completely unpacked it yet.

I did notice that one of the two cast iron cooking grates had rough, sharp edges all over it - the other cast iron grate and the steel wire grate were completely smooth. I am thinking of asking for a replacement for the rough grate. I can actually see myself getting cut on those edges, or the edges leading to chipping of the finish where it's caught by the scraper.

I notice that the cast iron grate's bars seem to have a more flat side and a side that is more rounded or pointed. Does anyone know which side should be up, in contact with the food when cooking?

Overall, at this point, I am very happy with Cabela's customer service and delivery, and with the grill. I will post more updates of my experience as I proceed though assembly and my first cook.

~ Jon


----------



## jac63 (Jun 7, 2019)

Right or wrong I use my grates with the rounded side up. There are small "feet" on the corners of the flat side so I assumed those went down. Congrats on the new grill/smoker. 20-30 minutes assembly and a burn in and you'll be ready to go.
BTW I finally used mine this week to grill a couple t-bones and reverse seared, turned out great. Setting here eating a pizza I just cooked in my 820 as I type. Very versatile investment you have made.


----------



## bregent (Jun 7, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> I checked it out and this makes it sound like I need to buy at least 1/4 ton of pellets.



That's correct, you need to purchase 13 bags. If space is an issue, be aware that pellets are heavy, and 500lbs really doesn't take up much room. Still, if you're in an apartment that could definitely be an issue.


----------



## reformedvegan (Jun 10, 2019)

jac63 said:


> Right or wrong I use my grates with the rounded side up. There are small "feet" on the corners of the flat side so I assumed those went down.





 jac63
, thank you for pointing out the little feet!



bregent said:


> That's correct, you need to purchase 13 bags. If space is an issue, be aware that pellets are heavy, and 500lbs really doesn't take up much room. Still, if you're in an apartment that could definitely be an issue.





 bregent
, thank you for that. I can't purchase more than maybe 3-4 20 lb bags at a time. Though we are not in an apartment, we are in a very small house, and space is very limited. If there were a way to participate in a group buy and only get a few bags, I would be happy for that. We'll see how it goes, and if we have a productive first season on the grill, then maybe we will find storage space for a bigger suppply.

....I have assembled my grill. It is an impressive (and heavy!) piece of equipment. The steel of the main drum is much thicker than the Traeger Lil' Tex Elite I looked at, which had the thin steel folded over around the door opening for necessary edge reinforcement. It's clear that the Pit Boss does not need such reinforcement. 

I had a problem with another part: The handle and screw holes for the grease tray drawer do not line-up (off by 7/64") too much to be able to force a screw to mount the handle. I quick call to Dansons customer service and they will be sending me a replacement drawer assembly as well as the cast iron grate to replace the section that had the sharp, unfinished edges, as previously promised. I understand that these units are made cheaply in China and that QC may not be at the highest possible level, so I am pleased with Dansons responsive and friendly customer service.

There are seven slots in the "sear station" opening in the deflector/flame broiler, but the sliding plate will only reveal 4 or 5 slots when slid open to the left and only 6 slots when slid open to the right. Is this normal, or did I receive a slide plate meant for a larger size grill? It seems like it would be more convenient to simply remove the slide plate entirely if using the sear station, but I doubt we will use this feature much. What are the experiences of other with this?

There was quite a bit of oil and residue from manufacturing and/or packaging inside the grill, so I can see than an initial "burn off" or "seasoning" are warranted. The product literature indicated that the deflector and slide plate were covered in an oil to prevent rusting during shipping. I cleaned all this off, but I wonder; if these parts are prone to rust, would it be helpful to coat these with cooking oil and "season" them as one does with a cast iron pan?

~ Jon


----------



## reformedvegan (Jun 10, 2019)

I almost forgot to ask, I noticed that Pit Boss also seems to be selling their own PID controller, quite inexpensively, as a replacement part on their website (not posting a link as I believe this is a no-no per forum rules). I see other, more expensive aftermarket PID controllers being recommended here, but does anyone have any experience with or information on this Pit Boss PID controller?

(not planning to upgrade, just curious)

~ Jon


----------



## KeepOnReelin (Jul 14, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> If I had $800 to spend it wouldn’t be on a pellet smoker. I would be looking at a stick burner. Real fire plus real meat equals really good.



Depends on their needs.
We have a large pull behind for competition and love it. It will cook a 200+# whole hog. It will also cook 1/2 dozen BBs, 6 racks ribs, 48 thighs and a whole Berkshire brisket for competition.. But I would not use it for a weeknight cook. Even with a Stoker multi port blower, it's too much hassle.
I also have a BGE and love it... but not for mid week cooks.  
Our Pellet is excellent, but will not sear like a BGE or open flame Webber.

It all depends on their needs.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 14, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> I almost forgot to ask, I noticed that Pit Boss also seems to be selling their own PID controller, quite inexpensively, as a replacement part on their website (not posting a link as I believe this is a no-no per forum rules). I see other, more expensive aftermarket PID controllers being recommended here, but does anyone have any experience with or information on this Pit Boss PID controller?
> 
> (not planning to upgrade, just curious)
> 
> ~ Jon



If what they have pictured is a PID controller, well then it is one of the most odd that I have seen.

Increments marked off as 200°, 225°, 250°, ie 25°increments......and then going up 50° once 250 is reached to 300°, and keeping 50° increments to 350°, 400°,  450°, and then dropping back down to a 25° increment from 450° to 475° as the next offered selection before going to "high", which is God knows what.

Most of the PID controllers I've seen for purchase, offer a 5° incremental change. Not a 25°-50° change.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 17, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> For what it's worth PID controllers offer no advantage over a standard industrial temp controller for a smoker or smoking meat. I built a stoker fan for my old smoker using a PID controller and found the PID loop offered no advantage so I used simple high and low set points to control the smoker. In fact no cooking oven out there has plus minus a degree of accuracy because of the thermal masses involved, the heat sources used and the simple fact that it's just not a requirement for cooking food. Some offer PID controllers simply because they are so cheap to implement these days it's just there in many if not most industrial temp controllers sold these days. It's just a bit of software ie microcontroller code in the controller so the cost impact is little to none. If you were to design and build a smoker that could actually maintain temperature within a degree, it would cost a fortune and find few if any buyers. While the capability may be in the controller the rest of the smoker is not likely to be able to achieve it even if you afford the fuel to run it.



Sounds good.  Sounds great.  

I still don't want my temps bouncing all over the place.

I know that my home oven does not maintain a steady temperature.

That, coupled with it's other shortcomings, e.g, no smoke, are part of why I don't use my home oven for barbecue.

If I'm going to deal with bouncing temperatures, well then I'm going to do so in a stick burner, WSM or something else which is either  burning wood or charcoal and which will give me the "reward" of "most smokey flavor to my food which can be obtained"  for my trouble.

I won't deal with bouncing temperatures in a pellet grill for my barbecue, nor will I deal with bouncing temperatures in my oven for barbecue.

If I'm going to deal with bouncing temperatures, well then there has to be something in it for me.  Like "absolute best smoke flavor which can be obtained for my food".

And I cannot get that by burning pellets.  At least not to my taste.   So I'm not willing to deal with bouncing temperatures in a pellet grill.   But I'm willing to sacrifice some of the smoke flavor, for the convenience of pellet grilling at stable temperatures.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 21, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Well which ever way you decide the Grilla now has you covered. Their controllers are now switchable between tight PID control and the normal mode which allows some temperature swing. *The thing is with more swing you actually get more smoke*.



Hi Richard, and thank you for your response.

I've heard this angle before.  And as a skeptical consumer,  I tend to believe that it is a more of a sales pitch coming from grill manufacturers which do not, or in the past, did not, have a PID controller offering, when other companies such as MAK and Rec Tec did.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 21, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I think the only reason they did it was for folkes like yourself.  In the end they are in business to sell grills but from what I know about PID control loops and smoking I know the two simply dont make any since combined.



Well, if they sacrificed better tasting food, for the sake of selling a few more grills to "folks like myself", well then that isn't a very good commentary either.

If swinging temperatures really did offer better smoke flavor, and this was indeed a fact, well then it seems like that would have been enough to stand on.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 21, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> They only made the PID option available on the new models, push a button and it operates in their normal swing mode. That's called having your cake and eat it too.



Why offer a mode which would make food taste "worse" if the past position has been that "this way offers the best tasting food"?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I think maybe you need to stop talking and do more cooking before you start pronouncing what works and doesn't work and why. It takes practice, experience and a little work above everything else including the gear to learn to make great barbeque. The pit is just a tool of the trade. Consider the fact that some of the best barbeque  you can put in your mouth is made with an old barrel and some cinder blocks and not a PID controller in sight.



I think I'll take my advice from elsewhere.  LOL


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I cooked on an offset for years.



I believe you.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Now I'm wanting some real pit cooked barbeque and there's none to be had short of buying a plane ticket maybe. Oh well.



 I know that* no matter how much temperatures are allowed to swing in an inexpensive compressed sawdust burning pellet grill*, that the smoke taste won't hold a candle to a well burned wood chunks or split logs fire in say a reverse flow or traditional offset cooker.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> You can have all the fancy gear you want but I can take an old guy with a cast off 55 gallon drum and a pile of cinder blocks and he'll likely kick anyone's ass on here any time any place. It isn't the gear, its knowing what to do with it that matters.



No one is, nor has, disputed that.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Yes in pit cooking you burn the wood down to coals separately in a burn barrel, then shovel the hot coals into the cooking pit and spread them out under the meat. *The heat from the hot coals cooks the meat so the meat isn't exposed to any significant amount of wood smoke.* It's really really good stuff either whole hog or just shoulders. That's how barbeque began.
> Pits were actually pits dug into the ground and we still call then pits. But I'm sure everyone knows that much these days except for the beginners maybe. Even then the fire was seperate and they just shoveled hot coals under the meat so as to slow cook it and not burn it up.



It is still exposed to smoke, albeit not thick billowing white smoke.   And that smoke that it is exposed to,  is still sufficient to render good smoke flavor.  Otherwise, why bother?

Matter can’t be destroyed. When wood burns, it turns to ash and it gives off compounds which will deposit onto meat. It’s those compounds which give meat exposed to them, it’s smoke taste.

So meat cooked over a cinder block pit, still gets smoke.

A burn barrel is used to ignite wood and get it burning, hot, and more prone to producing thin blue smoke and heat from it's coals, as opposed to thick creosote filled white smoke.

That's perhaps the biggest advantage of using a burn barrel.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> *While cooking pigs Hawaiian style is cooking pork it isn't barbeque.* Btw they just heat rocks in a fire and the hot rocks cook the meat along with steam.



Depends on how you're defining "barbecue".

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/barbecue


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Basically Texas Q is beef and cooked with burning sticks while Carolina Q is typically pig and is pit cooked over hot coals. And yes I do like both.
> 
> BTW I've likely been eating barbeque longer than many of you have been alive and cooking for almost as long. I started out on Carolina style and didn't come on to Texas style till later in life but I still like both. When given the chance I'll get both on the same plate.



Well, that's great>

I also enjoy barbecue of different styles and from different regions of North America.

And I enjoy trying my hand at as many styles as I can.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Well whenever you get the chance to get in the right areas of the country it's great to go out and hunt down good barbeque. The shabbiest looking places often have the best offerings and they often put the most work into it.



Yes, I know this all too well.

Some of the places that I am familiar with, have limited hours because the best barbecue, can be difficult to produce in large quantities.

They sell until they run out,  and if you are in line when they run out, then tough luck.

A lot of times they are usually not "sit down and eat" restaurants, but more of a carry out or a to go style.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Well it is what it is but you may have better luck out in the countryside in rural areas than in the cities. A lot of times city folks have attitudes because they have enough of market they can afford them but they still have be nice and good enough to keep the doors open. There's always competition around to keep them honest. But its gotta be a hard life no matter what. I do like cooking it but not that much. I respect anyone you has dedication enough to do it though because it's a tough row to hoe.




I enjoy doing this for friends and family, and many times I cook to sharpen my skills.  Allowing much of my food to go to friends and family, just taking a taste for myself to make sure that I got it like I wanted it.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 22, 2019)

I've been wondering about the merits of PID controllers versus normal controllers. As well as any units that offer both. Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Grilla has both at the touch of a button but you dont need PID for smoking meat.
> Maybe if you want to whip up a batch of nitro or something but not for cooking meat or even baking a cake.
> They just tout it because it's there for free in most industrial temperature controllers these days so the salesmen talk it up.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Yes in pit cooking you burn the wood down to coals separately in a burn barrel, then shovel the hot coals into the cooking pit and spread them out under the meat. The heat from the hot coals cooks the meat* so the meat isn't exposed to any significant amount of wood smoke.* It's really really good stuff either whole hog or just shoulders. That's how barbeque began.
> Pits were actually pits dug into the ground and we still call then pits. But I'm sure everyone knows that much these days except for the beginners maybe. Even then the fire was seperate and they just shoveled hot coals under the meat so as to slow cook it and not burn it up.



Well, I appreciate the prior well wishes and the cordiality.


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 23, 2019)

I bet stick burners are loving how serious the pellet thread has been this week.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 23, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> I bet stick burners are loving how serious the pellet thread has been this week.



No doubt. lol. 

They’d have to be grateful that someone has taken a step to rebut the myth that wood smoke is not at all responsible for, or at best minimally responsible for, how good their food tastes.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Jul 23, 2019)

This has been one of the crazyiest threads I have read on the forum. It just proves to me that everyone has their own opinions about BBQ and we should all just enjoy whatever equipment we have to make it.


----------



## reformedvegan (Aug 21, 2019)

retfr8flyr said:


> as been one of the crazyiest threads I have read on the forum. It just proves to me that everyone has their own opinions about BBQ and we should all just enjoy whatever equipment we have to make it.



OP here, and yes, I can reach the same conclusion - upon reading all of this, I am confident that it's probably of little consequence that I bought a pellet grill without a PID controller. I (finally) did my first smoke on it last night (salmon, which I will discuss in another thread), and temps seemed well controlled (swings in the range of +/- 15 F, with maybe some very brief excursions to +/- 20 F, but I don't have a temperature logging thermo to catch these).

I want to discuss my initial burn-off process and frustration with it, and ask for your opinions. I read the instruction manual several times with regard to the hopper priming procedure and initial burn-off. They are discussed in the manual as separate procedures, and the manual did not make it clear that you must absolutely completely shut down the grill after priming and restart it prior to burn off or cooking. It was not clear that the igniter rod doesn't continue to operate, so I turned the temp control up immediately after priming, which led to an unburned pile of pellets in the burn pot. I also did not realize that this amount of unburned pellets in the burn pot was abnormal, so when I finally figured out that the grill was not heating up, and shut it down and restarted, I did not clear the unburned pellets from the burn pot. The level of unburned pellets in the burn pot was just about at the top of the auger tube, definitely below the top level of ventilation holes in the burn pot (image below). I estimate that the burn pot was maybe 1/3 full of unburned pellets when I restarted the grill. This led to a big flare up. By this time I had someone from Pit Boss customer service on the phone, and he told me to just turn the controller back to the "smoke" setting and wait for the fire to die down with the grill lid open, which I did (it took some time). I then closed the lid and completed the burn off procedure.

[EDIT: I am wishing that I had just unplugged the grill to prevent the fan from stoking the file, and removed the grates and deflector using my pit gloves. The customer service rep got on the line with me just as thick white smoke began to billow from the grill. I believe I could have more gracefully salvaged the situation this way.]

After the burn off, I removed all the elements from the inside of the cooking barrel, and noticed that paint had burned off from the portion of the auger tube housing immediately around the burn pot. Please see the included pictures. The burn pot is also discolored and there is a section of the remaining paint on the auger tube housing that is discolored. Is this normal, or has the grill been damaged during the burn off process? I am concerned that the missing paint may lead to rust, and that there may be more missing paint where I cannot see it, such as inside the auger tube housing or on the bottom of the cooking barrel where I cannot see it or treat it to prevent rust. I am also concerned that the high heat may have damaged some components of the grill. What do you think.

View media item 554666
View media item 554667
I must say, I am very frustrated by this ordeal and by the poor instructions provided by Pit Boss that led to potentially dangerous and damaging conditions for the burn-off procedure. I had hoped to baby this equipment to make it last a long time and perform it's best, and now it seems as if it may be damaged before I have even used it.

~ Jon


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Aug 21, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> OP here, and yes, I can reach the same conclusion - upon reading all of this, I am confident that it's probably of little consequence that I bought a pellet grill without a PID controller. I (finally) did my first smoke on it last night (salmon, which I will discuss in another thread), and temps seemed well controlled (swings in the range of +/- 15 F, with maybe some very brief excursions to +/- 20 F, but I don't have a temperature logging thermo to catch these).
> 
> I want to discuss my initial burn-off process and frustration with it, and ask for your opinions. I read the instruction manual several times with regard to the hopper priming procedure and initial burn-off. *They are discussed in the manual as separate procedures, and the manual did not make it clear that you must absolutely completely shut down the grill after priming and restart it prior to burn off or cooking*. It was not clear that the igniter rod doesn't continue to operate, so I turned the temp control up immediately after priming, which led to an unburned pile of pellets in the burn pot. I also did not realize that this amount of unburned pellets in the burn pot was abnormal, so when I finally figured out that the grill was not heating up, and shut it down and restarted, I did not clear the unburned pellets from the burn pot. The level of unburned pellets in the burn pot was just about at the top of the auger tube, definitely below the top level of ventilation holes in the burn pot (image below). I estimate that the burn pot was maybe 1/3 full of unburned pellets when I restarted the grill. *This led to a big flare up*. By this time I had someone from Pit Boss customer service on the phone, and he told me to just turn the controller back to the "smoke" setting and wait for the fire to die down with the grill lid open, which I did (it took some time). I then closed the lid and completed the burn off procedure.
> 
> ...



I am sorry to hear of your issues Jon.

And yes, they are cause for legitimate concerns.  Some of which you have already expressed above.  I doubt that is 304 Stainless that the paint has burned off of.  And it it's not, well then corrosion would be more of a concern.

I'm just glad that you didn't end up with an uncontrollable fire under the circumstances that you report above.

But, and I hate to say it, way back at post #21 and #24 when you said that you had made your decision, I had a bad feeling that you would regret it, albeit I didn't think that it would be this quickly.

Is there any way that you can return it?

Confusing instructions.  Fire.  That would be hard for many people to take.

You may have been better off cashing out that $800.00 Cabellas gift certificate that you describe in the first post of this thread,  and buying something else other than what they carried.


----------



## reformedvegan (Aug 21, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I wouldnt worry about that too much. Where it is, that paint was destined to burn off anyway.



@Richard Foster, this is mainly what I am wondering. I wasn't sure if the paint burn-off and discoloring would happen anyway, at some point.



Richard Foster said:


> The display flashes three small decimal points when the ignition rod is energized but they could have made that a little more obvious becase I dont think they included that tid bit in the instruction manual.



Correct, this is NOT in the instruction manual, and I only understood this after the customer service rep explained it to me over the phone.

I will say that I have seen videos and photos online of the same thing happening due to build up of unburned pellets, but people in these incidents had bigger fires, and often pellets that were spilling out of the burn pot into the bottom of the cooking barrel. Most of these photos/videos were coupled with screeds lambasting the defective and dangerous products. In hindsight, it seems these incidents are not due to defective products, but rather due to the product companies not adequately communicating that the igniter rod shuts off a few minutes after starting, so that the burn pot must be cleared of unburned pellets and re-started fresh after things like (1) priming, (2) clearing an auger jam, (3) fire goes out during cooking for any reason. Not communicating the need to shut down fully, and check/clear the burn pot of all unburden pellets before proceeding, an not clearly communicating what happens during start-up and that the igniter rod only functions for a few minutes, creates a very dangerous potential for fires, damage to equipment, personal injury, and possibly worse.

I hope description of my experience will be a warning to others, and I hope companies like Dansons and Traeger take notice and improve their product documentation so as not to risk life and property and open themselves up to class action lawsuits.

The manual for my grill, the Pit Boss PB700S, should have clearly explained the relationship between the priming procedure and "burn-off", clearly stating the importance of fully shutting down the grill before proceeding with the burn-off, and explaining why it is important. As it is, they are discussed as separate procedures, mentioning to shut down the grill at the end, but it reads like "when you are done, shut down the grill", or "Duh, when you are done using something, you should turn it off", not explaining the shut-down as an essential/crucial step in a larger overall process. Also, they NEED to explain the start up procedure and that that the igniter rod only operates for a brief time, and that if the fire doesn't light during this brief time, it can lead to a dangerous build-up of unburned pellets that MUST be checked and cleared before proceeding with ANY other step.

~ Jon


----------



## RCAlan (Aug 29, 2019)

Jon, Wow...   I’m just now reading your thread and posting..  I would’ve chime in to help you sooner, but your thread got highjack by others and kinda went off the rails...   I’m sure some were just trying to help...  I would use the PB Austin XL Owners Manual as a reference guide as it’s more up to date and the procedures will work the same for your PB 700S.  https://images.pitboss-grills.com/catalog/manuel/75953_20180205.pdf
Also, if You ever have questions or issues about your grill, it’s always best to seek the input and knowledge from those that actually have your type and brand of Pellet Grill.  Every Brand of Pellet Grill is different, so their procedures will be different.  I hope You got everything sorted out with your PB 700S with it’s start up procedures, it’s not difficult, but the literature sometimes can be confusing.  And a word from the wise...  Never take short cuts in the proper operation and understanding of your grill...  I’m not saying You did...   Just wise words for any new or potential Pellet Grill Owners.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## RCAlan (Aug 29, 2019)

reformedvegan said:


> OP here, and yes, I can reach the same conclusion - upon reading all of this, I am confident that it's probably of little consequence that I bought a pellet grill without a PID controller. I (finally) did my first smoke on it last night (salmon, which I will discuss in another thread), and temps seemed well controlled (swings in the range of +/- 15 F, with maybe some very brief excursions to +/- 20 F, but I don't have a temperature logging thermo to catch these).
> 
> I want to discuss my initial burn-off process and frustration with it, and ask for your opinions. I read the instruction manual several times with regard to the hopper priming procedure and initial burn-off. They are discussed in the manual as separate procedures, and the manual did not make it clear that you must absolutely completely shut down the grill after priming and restart it prior to burn off or cooking. It was not clear that the igniter rod doesn't continue to operate, so I turned the temp control up immediately after priming, which led to an unburned pile of pellets in the burn pot. I also did not realize that this amount of unburned pellets in the burn pot was abnormal, so when I finally figured out that the grill was not heating up, and shut it down and restarted, I did not clear the unburned pellets from the burn pot. The level of unburned pellets in the burn pot was just about at the top of the auger tube, definitely below the top level of ventilation holes in the burn pot (image below). I estimate that the burn pot was maybe 1/3 full of unburned pellets when I restarted the grill. This led to a big flare up. By this time I had someone from Pit Boss customer service on the phone, and he told me to just turn the controller back to the "smoke" setting and wait for the fire to die down with the grill lid open, which I did (it took some time). I then closed the lid and completed the burn off procedure.
> 
> ...


Here’s another good read to help You with your PB 700S...  Good luck 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pit-boss-820-issues.279287/

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------

